# Trim Router recommendations.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm in the market for a small trim router, primarily for rounding over edges on smal projects. I don't do a whole lot of plastic laminate work, so accessories such as add-on edge guides are not high on the list right now.

I do have a Dewalt DW660 Cut-out tool, but it doesn't appear to quite fit the bill.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

You are right about getting a trim router, I love mine! I have the PC 7310 and just got the reg. base. I wanted the PC 310 (I think that's the number) but it was more expensive and at the time I didn't want to spend the money. 

While I like this model for doing small jobs and things like freehand lettering, plug trimming etc., I did make the mistake of not getting the kit with other bases. I don't to much laminate work so I never did buy it for that but the tilt base would be really handy.... so why haven't I just purchased one? Well I paid about $90 for the router and PC wants about that for the tilt base.....

I also wish it had a plunge option..... so I have been looking around for one with the tilt base and plunge base option. So far Freud and Trend seem to have those options..... not saying this is what you're looking for but just some thoughts.... Oh yes the PC310 (?) has found a home for a lot of model makers and someone has a custom AL plunge base they make for it for about $600 US if you want something really nice....

If you have more questions about the one I have or what I have been looking at let me know.

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Ed. I am kinda partial to PC, but may keep looking around for a while. This is something I'll be using 'daily', so I want to make sure I get one that will fit my needs (and wallet).


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Snowshoe: I have the PC 310, I also have a Bosch 1607, I like the PC 310 better
than the Bosch. It's a matter of handling to see which suits you. I think that over all
it is hard to beat PC. Happy routing.. Woodnut65


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Understand the 'what feels comfortable' may not apply to another person aspect.  

Stopped by HD and Lowe's yesterday afternoon to get my hands on them, all I found was the Dewalt, Ridgid and Ryobi trimmers. Will have to keep looking around town for the Bosch and PC versions.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that you got me thinking about it I went looking for a good price on the tilt base I need and found that amazon now carries them and for $55.... I guess I'll be ordering one tonight.

I also looked at the PC line up and it was the PC310 I liked.... not that it matters to you but as you get older it's nice to know you remembered the right number of a tool once in a while......

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright you guys..... I see a new tool in my future  

A trim router is not in my shop at this time, but you have all made it sound like an exciting tool to be thinking about.

It looks like Pat Warner likes the PC 310 Trim router in his appraisal of available models and if he rates it that highly, then it must be the one for me. 

http://www.patwarner.com/index.html

I just need to buy stock in Amazon I reckon.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If you intend to use it a lot get the PC 310 (costly), if not PC,Bosch and Dewalt all make combo units that are good.(reasnably priced).
regards
jerry


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Still haven't come up with a final decision, but I think the PC 310 is at the top of the list for now.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> Still haven't come up with a final decision, but I think the PC 310 is at the top of the list for now.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


Yeah, it takes a while to come up with a final decision sometimes. Taking your time is better than making a purchase quickly and regret it later. I'm sure you'll like the PC 310 though. It's a nice one to have!  Later....


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Yeah, it takes a while to come up with a final decision sometimes. Taking your time is better than making a purchase quickly and regret it later. I'm sure you'll like the PC 310 though. It's a nice one to have!  Later....


 Agree with taking time on the decision. Would be different if I was 'thin' on routers. I have others that will handle the chores that I currently have for now, but I feel adding a trim router to the stable would be a good thing.


----------

